# Chex Party Mix



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Does anyone make this anymore? I remember when the recipe first came out, it was all the rage to make for Christmas parties. Now there are several variations on the original recipe. I use only wheat and corn Chex as the base, cheese doodles or goldfish type crackers, corn chips and some kind of nuts, but no pretzels. I also substitute olive oil for the butter. May not be to everyone's tatse, but that works for me. Now you can buy it already prepared in bags like other snacks.

https://www.chex.com/recipes/original-chex-mix/


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2019)

I had eaten this many years ago. Didn't care for it. Cheetos sound better than Doodles IMHO.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 30, 2019)

I don't like the Chex mix thing.  I haven't seen it for many years.


----------



## gennie (Nov 30, 2019)

I sometimes make it for a social get together.  I use wheat and corn chex too but also tiny pretzel sticks, Gold Fish, crunchy Cheetos and baked Parmesan chips, mixed nuts with the usual fixins' but heavy on the Worchestershire.  Don't know why but I never take an empty bowl home.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 30, 2019)

Same here Gennie. Make it the way you do. Everybody likes it.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 30, 2019)

I make it.    It has the 3 Chex and nuts.     Easy route.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 30, 2019)

Omgosh.  Love it!  Since we have several with Celiac Disease, we just use rice and corn Chex, use gf pretzels and Lance gf cheddar crackers.  Otherwise it's the recipe on the box.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (Dec 2, 2019)

This and popcorn are my two "crack" items. No such thing as a small helping. My wife only makes Chex mix at this time of the year - a batch for whatever event it's for - and another batch just for me!  She has to hide the popcorn and ration it out - otherwise I would eat a popper full, with butter, salt and all the bad stuff every day.


----------

